# Leaky parcel



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

sent a email 3 days ago but have heard nothing 

John, 

can you check ur pm, i just sent u a copy of the email.

Andy.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Andy, 

Sorry been a bit hectic as you can imagine, doesnt help you I know.... 

Ill reply to your email now....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i think you can be forgiven as you have alot on with the detailing day


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

wow, super quick there, john just rang and all sorted out now, he is flat out with the open day :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, hes preparing all the products im going to buy  lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> yeh, hes preparing all the products im going to buy  lol


Correction. He's getting the pig in for my bacon roll...


----------

